# Sounddateien aus Spielen saugen...



## daDom (10. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich brauche die Menü-Sounds die in *NeedForSpeed Underground* sind.
Doch ich weiß nicht, wie ich daran kommen soll...
Im Game gibt's ja nen Ordner, der sich Sounds nennt, aber das sind irgendwelche Kryptischen Dateien, die sich nicht ohne weiteres öffnen lassen...

Bei 
*Wolfenstein EnemyTerritory* kann ich die "*.pk3" Dateien mit Winrar öffnen und die Sounds rauskopieren....

So ähnlich geht das doch bestimmt bei NFS auch, oder?


----------



## HeelX (15. Januar 2004)

Darf ich fragen wofür du das brauchst?

Erstmal was rechtliches: eigtl darfst du gar nicht das Spiel hacken (was, was du bei Wolfenst*** beschreibst ist es ja praktisch. Das ist die eine Sache. Wenn es nicht gerade für den privaten Hörgenuss ist, ist es auch verboten sowas weiterzuverwenden. Beispiel: eigenes Spiel programmieren etc. Klar hört sich das cool an oder so... naja.

Lass die Finger davon, wenn du irgendwas in der Art vorhast! Ich kenne einige Leute, die Abmahnung für sowas und ähnliches bekommen haben.

So, aber ich will dir ja nix unterstellen.

In erster Linie hat EA seine eigenen Tools, also musst du damit rechnen, dass du an die Rohdaten kommst. Wie wäre es, wenn du es mitschneidest?

Wie das geht, müsstest du ja wissen. Kannst ja mal auf [SUCHEN] klicken.

Grüße
Christian Behrenberg


----------



## daDom (16. Januar 2004)

> Darf ich fragen wofür du das brauchst?


Ja, klar doch  
Ich programmiere eigene Programme und dort würden die Sounds excellent zu passen...

Ja - mitschneiden ist eine alternative...

*Nur mit welchen Programmen*


----------



## HeelX (17. Januar 2004)

such mal unter Google unter

Audacity
AudioEdit Deluxe
GoldWave


----------



## Valentin- (17. Januar 2004)

Eine riesen Idee wäre es sich vielleicht den Soundtrack zu kaufen?
Oder EA fragen, obs die MenuSounds auch zum Kauf gibt?


----------



## HeelX (18. Januar 2004)

Soundtrack zu einem Spiel? Noch nie gesehen.

Ich weiß zwar nicht was DaDom vorhat, habe jedoch nur auf seine technische Frage geantwortet.

Die Benutzung urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material ist verboten - und EA ein Brocken. Also Vorsicht. Wie gesagt, ich distanzier mich von jedem weiteren rechtlichen Geschehen. Nur zur Info.

Wie wäre es, jem. zu engagieren, der dir deine Musik schreibt.

Gruß
Christian Behrenberg


----------



## Valentin- (18. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HeelX _
> *Soundtrack zu einem Spiel? Noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht was DaDom vorhat, habe jedoch nur auf seine technische Frage geantwortet.
> ...



Das Spiel ist zu einem Film, 2Fast2Furios und dazu gibts nen Soundtrack..


----------



## daDom (18. Januar 2004)

Ja, an selbst schreiben, bzw. jmd engagieren wäre auch eine Möglichkeit...

Ob man sowas nicht auch mit "MusicMaker7" machen kann?


----------



## HeelX (18. Januar 2004)

*Ich brauche die Menü-Sounds die in NeedForSpeed Underground sind.* 

--> 2 Fast 2 Furious? Also ich weiß nicht ob du da was verwechselt hast. Zwar werden glaub ich verschiedene Tracks verschiedener Interpreten benutzt, aber das ist ja Wahnsinn.

@DaDom: ja, sicher, probier es doch einfach mal aus


----------



## daDom (18. Januar 2004)

> --> 2 Fast 2 Furious? Also ich weiß nicht ob du da was verwechselt hast. Zwar werden glaub ich verschiedene Tracks verschiedener Interpreten benutzt, aber das ist ja Wahnsinn.


Du weisst aber schon, das NFSUnderground total auf 2Fast2Furious gemacht ist?  

wg: MusikMaker7
Muss ich mal spucken, wo ich den gleich noch habe - wenn ich mal Zeit für sowas habe


----------



## Vitalis (18. Januar 2004)

Da: http://nfsu.w3-rauschen.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1834
Aber bitte keine Urheberrechte verletzen 

@HeelX:  Schon zu Command & Conquer gab es einen Soundtrack zu kaufen, und zwar in jedem CD-Laden. Und auch zu uralten Amiga-Spielen, wie Turrican..
Und überhaupt: http://www.synsoniq.de


----------

